# Fat Club! Starter thread



## SBerlyn

Following on from the other thread, I'll start off a weekly posting session for those looking to lose weight in 2010.

In this thread, feel free to post a little intro, then I'll create a new post every Sunday night to allow people to post their figures for the next week. Sound okay? Good 

Me: 
Weight: Currently ~18 stone - will double check in a minute. 
Height: 5'11" so not carrying it too well. 
Age: 18
Aim for 2010: Looking to lose around 4 stone this year, should be doable with a diet change and some more exercise.

Will post a current photo later this evening 

Over to you chubbies 

S


----------



## -ROM-

I'm 5,10" and after a bit of indulgence this Christmas i weigh 13.5 stone ATM. Not a porker but i want to lose a few lbs and tone up a bit for summer.


----------



## MOB

I'm 5,9" and currently weigh 14.6 stone - was 16.2 beginning of September

Plan to get to 12 stone asap by eating more sensibly, taking up Krav Maga and upping my Spinning classes


----------



## aron147

i'm 22.

1.95 meter long.
90 kg's 

i lost 20 kg(about 40 pound), i was 110kg..


----------



## Lump

Good work :thumb: and good place to keep popping into with how we are all getting on. I think if it motivates you to keep plugging away at it the good on us. as i need motivating all the time. 
The wife has got a Wii and a good few games. I have just bought This and have already been out on a few rides. the first was hell and this will be my way of losing weight. I spent 5 years riding and then when i moved to Coventry i stopped. which i now regret. so im getting back in the saddle. I have to also change my eating habits as well. With my job going up the wall been spending more time at home and comfort eating and sitting abut doing nothing.

Me:
Weight: 282lb (20st 2lb)
Height: 6ft all the weight around my gut
Age: 39
Waist 44
Aim for 2010:
To loose 2lb a week thats 104 lbs over a year 7.5st :doublesho and get my waist under 38 :thumb:


----------



## bradfordfabia

I am 5ft3 and nearly 12 stone, this is the year I AM going to lose 4 stone and keep in down.


----------



## -tom-

me ok 
6ft 4 26 
curent waite 17st 11 lb 
end of 2010 i want to be around 14 stone in the end.


----------



## chunkytfg

Great Idea this thread 

My quick Bio, I'm 28yo and have spent far to long indulging when i'm not being busy.

I was brought up with parents who taught independence so my youth was spent on a pushbike getting everywhere on it including school which was a 4 mile ride, train journey, and another 3 mile bike ride each way everyday. even so i was a fan of sweet shops so although very active i was also a porker. That trend i have successfully maintained by still being a keen cyclist(london to brighton 3 times etc) but on the flip side became a fan of take out food when i got my own place. For the last 12 months i've been out of the saddle and spent a time playing golf regularly but could never commit the time needed to it to be any good so that fell by the way side and I have managed to get myself in a bit of a rut of not exercising but still eating as much as before when i was active.

Now i have a bet on with me sister who is equally porky to see who can lose the most weight(as a %age of starting body weight) by 1st dec 2010 with the winner getting a nice substantial prize paid for by the loser(she wants and Iphone!).

So me,

Weight - 24st 0lb's (336lb's)
Height - 6' 2"
Age - 28
Waist 44(in the place i call a waist!! LOL)
Aim for 2010 - As above really. Lose more weight than my sister and improve my fitness back to a level i'm happy with. To me this goal includes beating my alltime distance record for continuous cycling of 55miles(would like 62 miles to be able to claim a 100k ride)


----------



## badly_dubbed

Weight - 16st 4lb's
Height - 5ft 11
Age - 24
Waist 36


----------



## badly_dubbed

bradfordfabia said:


> I am 5ft3 and nearly 12 stone, this is the year I AM going to lose 4 stone and keep in down.


taking you to 8 stone? isnt that a little underweight?


----------



## Rsskwil

ok here gose im about 5'9 5'10 ish wanting 2 get 2 12st im about 15 n half maybe 16 st now after chrismas. i want 2 get fit 4 the cricket but need a running/jogging partner. any 1 fancy it ??? wakefield, pontefract or casleford area. pm me


----------



## chrisc

im up for this i shall get weighed in the morning for my true weight and make sure had nothing to eat etc.i reckon im 18stone put had a fair amount of choc this christmas


----------



## [email protected]

Well im in for this, just started and been round the block a few times:doublesho

Ill get used to it i suppose


----------



## losi_8_boy

height 6.3''
weight 19.6 stone
age 28
waist 38

been trying to loose weight for years but never happens lol joined a gym a few years ago but give up and have joined another gym 5 months ago but have only been like 4 times. 
this year i want to loose around 3-4 stone


----------



## MattDuffy88

Weight: 234lbs (106 kgs)
Height: 5'10" 
Age: 21
Waist: 36"
Aim for 2010:
Mainly build muscle, but to strip some fat whilst I'm at it. As well as praying the ligaments in my ankle hold up. Need to get back to the gym too as I haven't been in several weeks.


----------



## jimboxl

At 5' 10" with a 42" waist and weiging 17stone I need to stop drinking wife beater and that is what I intend to do. I have an addictive personality and I need to take tablets to help me do this but I WILL DO IT. I don't really care how much weight I lose but I really need to come off the Beer. I have done it before and I will do it again.
Hope everyone has a great New Year!


----------



## chisai

My names Chris and I'm a bloater.
Age 45
Height 5'6
weight 13stone 10
Belly way too big
Most off what I want to lose is round my middle and 2010 will be the year to change it.
Great for setting this up, just might be the motivation I need.
Do we all post pics at various intervals?


----------



## Lump

great going guys. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

5'11"
Waist 34 is becoming worryingly tight
I don't know my weight, but I'd guess I need to lose about 2 stone or so
Aim to do this by June


----------



## gatecrasher3

5'11" here and currently squeezing into size 36 trouser (just). Will be weighing in tomorrow and also going for a run for the first time in several years apart from the odd games of tennis this year.

Plan is to loose the gut through better diet and excercise.


----------



## Bigpikle

great idea guys - seems like a great idea to get everyone going and provide some motivational inspiration.

Remember, a goal is just a dream unless you have a plan behind it, so once the hangover wears off tomorrow you need to get a pen and paper and write a plan to achieve your aims. You really need to make a detailed plan and take some action, however small, tomorrow.

DO IT :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog

weight: 22 stone
height : 5ft 10
waist: 44-46

Want to get down to about 14 stone ish, i carry a bit of muscle and would like more muscle but unfortunately most of my weight is pure fat.


----------



## VixMix

What the hell, here goes:

weight - 13 stone dead (was 13st 8 about 2 months ago)
height - 5ft 7
waist - not a clue. Reckon about 34 or 36

Currently size 16-18. Hoping to get to size 12 but I may manage that in a trouser but with my baps I'd never fit anything less than a 14!

Goal: Hope to get under 11 stone, even if that means 10 st 13! Looking to shed a half stone in the first instance.


----------



## byrnes

Age: 21
Weight: 11 stone 1
height: 5, 10

Need to loose a lot of weight put on purely through years of drinking, and eating alot of poop.

Goal: to loose fat (stomach) and gain some muscle mass.


----------



## banditbarron

Age: 28
Weight: 15 stone 13
Height : 6'ish
Bmi: 30.1 (obese :lol

Currently look pregnant which is not good on a bloke lol.

Aim to drop to around 12 stone in as short space as possible.

Anyone who is in the know care to post up a basic food and training package for weight loss. I know there is loads on the net but some say this and some say that etc.

I have a cross trainer in the garage thats never been used (cost £450) and a mountain bike and obviously my legs for running. Not keen on the idea of joining a gym but if the experts think they're worth it let me know.

Cheers All

Dave.


----------



## chunkytfg

banditbarron said:


> Age: 28
> Weight: 15 stone 13
> Height : 6'ish
> Bmi: 30.1 (obese :lol
> 
> Currently look pregnant which is not good on a bloke lol.
> 
> *Aim to drop to around 12 stone in as short space as possible.*
> 
> Anyone who is in the know care to post up a basic food and training package for weight loss. I know there is loads on the net but some say this and some say that etc.
> 
> I have a cross trainer in the garage thats never been used (cost £450) and a mountain bike and obviously my legs for running. Not keen on the idea of joining a gym but if the experts think they're worth it let me know.
> 
> Cheers All
> 
> Dave.


wouldnt that make you 3 stone?:lol:


----------



## chisai

^^^^^^?????????^^^^^^


----------



## VixMix

banditbarron said:


> Aim to drop *to* around 12 stone in as short space as possible.


I think there is a key word in the sentence a few of you have missed! LOL


----------



## NickTB

Me, 44 (45 this year!)

6.1 15.4 stone. Put on a stone and a half sice my wedding in August.
My aim? to have a comfortable 36 waist and weigh 14 stone.
Nice way of recording this in this thread. Cheers,


----------



## J1ODY A

I'll have some of this...

Always been a gym goer but over the last 8 months I've been about twice due to ill health & not having the time. Now I'm feeling better (touch wood) & want to start again!

Slightly different goals to you guys though, I'm not interested in dropping weight but I want to improve my cardio & add muscle - unfortunately I've dropped about a stone in weight since not going to the gym.

I cycle to work (although it's not that far), need to go to the gym everyday again (work nextdoor to it so no excuse) & change what I eat (remove fizzy pop & chocolate replace with water & fruit). Last time I did this I felt great!!!

I started my fitness plan early by quitting cigarettes about 14 weeks ago so that craving has gone, just need to concentrate on the fitness part.

Stats:

Age: 30
Gender: Male (incase you wondered)
Height: 6ft
Weight: 15st
Waist: 35"

Will add chest/bicep/thigh etc measurements when I do them as I expect them to change somewhat too... I know my neck is app 18" by the shirts I buy


----------



## Lump

did you see This  thread mate ? for those adding weight. and dropping the cigarettes was best thing ive doe in years :thumb:


----------



## Lump

first 10 mile ride today, been working up to it for a few day now. FEEL GREAT :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Lump said:


> first 10 mile ride today, been working up to it for a few day now. FEEL GREAT :thumb:


nice one :thumb:

I have always found that once you get a few sessions done, whatever they are, it makes it MUCH easier to stop eating crap and keep doing more sessions.

Get a little done every day, even if its only a walk, and you'll soon create a habit that makes a BIG difference :thumb:

I'm 27lbs down as of today, since 1 Sept, so it can be done easily enough with a bit of regular effort


----------



## Lump

Thanks, well i am cycling to work every day now. and if i finish early ill be going off and finding a route home


----------



## Nickos

if anyone is looking for a cool site to log it all down calorie wise then bootsdiets.com is got a offer on for 6 months - £23


----------



## Lump

so first weigh in 282 to 274.4 :thumb: well happy with that. but weather has been so bad have not been out on my bike in the last few days. and now that i am not working any more just going to be sat around at home. so this will be even harder. going to try and get under 270 next week though


----------



## big_amir

Just noticed this thread

Firstly confession time.

I am 5' 10" Tall and Weigh 144 Kg or 22 1/2 stone

I have been trying to lose weight all of last year but have been unable to as i have been and still am on medicinal steroids however these have come down recently.


2. My aim is to be able to lose enough weight so that i can at least shop in normal clothing stores and not have to go into the special ones 
I think that if i can get back to 17 st which i was before i started the steroid treatment almost 3 years ago i will be able to achieve this. 

Any tips and pointers would be much appreciated as i cant to do too much exercise due to my illness causing swelling in my Muscle's & Joints.


----------



## robj20

Dont go daft with the food diet make it realistic for you. I allow myself one **** meal a week, the rest is just normal food but in smaller quantities. Swap roast potatoes and chips for boiled and more veg less red meat more chicken and fish.
This way its much easier to stick with it.
Just walk at a pace to keep your breathing higher than at rest.

Im still going out on my bike in this weather just a case of dropping the rear tyre pressure to around 16psi.


----------



## Lump

robj20 said:


> Im still going out on my bike in this weather just a case of dropping the rear tyre pressure to around 16psi.


good thinking, but i came off last week in the ice and knocked my confidence a little. but i am going to leave it for a few days till the roads clear


----------



## Bigpikle

Lump said:


> so first weigh in 282 to 274.4 :thumb: well happy with that. but weather has been so bad have not been out on my bike in the last few days. and now that i am not working any more just going to be sat around at home. so this will be even harder. going to try and get under 270 next week though


great stuff :thumb:

If you're at home then might I suggest you wrap up and get out and walk as much as possible. I had some home time end of last year so started to walk everywhere - I walked to the local Tesco most days with my little rucksack and bought a few bits of fresh milk, fruit and veg etc, then walked to the post office in the town, round the local park etc etc. I tried to get 1hr+ walking and while in itself it probably didnt add up to huge calorie burning it was MUCH better than being sat on my ar5e and the actual fact I was doing something positive made it much easier to avoid any snacks. In the end I started making up excuses to get out of the house and just walk. I live in a small town and am always stunned how many people drive to the gym/pool - it really cant be more than 20 mins walk for anyone in the town. The extra 12 mins walking on top of my swim or gym session all adds up in the long run as well 

If you have Sky there are also daytime exercise channels doing all sorts of workouts so you can always clear some space and dance around like a pillock while nobody can see you and do some form of exercise, or get a cheapo DVD from eBay or the like and get stuck in. There are a ton of home exercise options to keep you active and I just bought some resistance bands (<£10) for just that purpose as well as something to do in a hotel room when I travel.

Just keep going and make it a habit to do something daily. Just remember its all about '_calories burned > calories eaten'_ so just be creative and find ways to increase the calorie burning every day :thumb: You'll be <250 in no time


----------



## Lump

have you tried the Wii fit ? my wife is on it and there are loads of things to try. so i am going to have a good crack at that. But i am really enjoying getting out on the bike, and already looking at loads of routes on Goggle maps. but i am SO determined to loose this bulk. 
Thanks for the input :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

we have a Wii but not done the fit. It will no doubt help, but its not that great from what I've read about it and a decent class at the gym etc will do a lot more IMHO, but if it is compared to watching tv then its a good thing 

My wife is a real fan of using DVDs at home and has some pretty good ones that she uses probably 4 times a week, as well as getting the gym twice usually. They're not my thing but she likes the music and energy and the fact that she has to keep up with the instructor. The same reason she loves classes at the gym, as she gets pushed really hard.

Do you have a local gym/pool you can use? Ours lets you join classes for £5 each IIRC with no membership needed, and if you're at home I bet you'll find all sorts of circuit training etc you could do for an hour or so. Those things are brutal fat burners...and never underestimate the benefit of a 30 min swim


----------



## george525

I packed in the **** last year so this year I want to sort out my weight and get fit.

Age 31
Height 6'2"
Weight 19st 3lb
Waist 38" 

Want to get down to about 15st and a comfortable 34 waist. Also planning to try for a six pack for the first time in my life:lol:

Cheers


----------



## robj20

You wont get a 6 pack untill you have 10% body fat which is very lean.


----------



## Bigpikle

robj20 said:


> You wont get a 6 pack untill you have 10% body fat which is very lean.


yep - 6 pack is primarily diet related. 10% is a serious amount of definition all over your body and requires some serious dedication from 99% of the population. Think males MensHealth cover model fat levels :lol:


----------



## David.S

Just dont want to get any bigger


----------



## Shiny

george525 said:


> I packed in the **** last year so this year I want to sort out my weight and get fit.


I was talking a customer only earlier on tonight, we both need to use a few stone but were talking about how difficult it is.

I gave up the **** 12 years ago, although properly about 4 years ago in as much as i haven't touched a ***, rolly or cigar (mmmm Cohiba....) for at least 4 years even when hammered on a night out with the boys.

I said that losing weight was far more difficult than giving up smoking. He replied "Really?". I then said if it wasn't, right now we'd both be a lot thinner and still enjoying a ***!

It kind of puts into perspective just how difficult losing weight can be.

The missus and i are both giving it another go this year, trying to cut out the crap, eat healthier/regular meals and, something we can both do with, is cutting right down on the alcohol. I do love cider, but i'm trying to make it an occasional treat rather than a staple diet.

Good luck to all us fatties though and fingers crossed we can keep it up!


----------



## aron147

it isn't hard to loose weight..
i lost 20kg's + 
i'm 22 years old...
smoke about a packet of sig's a day, so my cardio is... hopeless

anyhow..

the worst thing, personally, is to stop youre habbit's

stop eating chips..
stop eating candy, lying on the couch..
stop taking the car to work

just.. stop.. say.. **** all!! í will change my habbit's...

and just do it!!

eat 3 times a day..
heavy breakfast (since you can burn the fatt the whole day)
eat normal during the day..
at lunch time, just take it easy.. don't eat loads!

go to the gym, 2 time's a week, for an hour at least..
get somebody at the gym who can help you, to keep you motivated, and let him decide what you have to do, and listen to his advice (and do what he wants you to do)

that's the way to lose weight..

once you lost weight.. be carefull!
it will come back, faster then you'll think it will!!

here in holland we have got something that's called ''zumba''
its like, dancing, but different..
all the girl's at the local gym do that!! they loose weight like nobody ever did!! so maybe try that?


----------



## Alex L

aron147 said:


> here in holland we have got something that's called * ''zumba'' *
> its like, dancing, but different..
> all the girl's at the local gym do that!! they loose weight like nobody ever did!! so maybe try that?


NOOOOOOOOOO, thats all I see advertised on tv over here, I'd love to smash that Tito or whetever his name is.


----------



## chunkytfg

So has there been an official weigh-in then or are we all just happy to do it as we want?


----------



## robj20

Well on saturday i was 194.6 lbs and today im 192.2 so its going down nicely on track for around 4-5 lbs this week.


----------



## Lump

Saturday morning before food ? i have one weigh in already


----------



## SBerlyn

chunkytfg said:


> So has there been an official weigh-in then or are we all just happy to do it as we want?


I forgot the post on Sunday PM so will do it now 

S


----------



## BENJY

Is it too late for me to join in weighed myself for the first time this morning and was rather shocked its surprising how much weight ive put on since i stopped going to the gym at the beggining of december.

My stats

Weight: 190.4lbs
Height: 5ft 11
Waist: 38
age: 25

My goal well to just lose the gut and be healthy.


----------



## chunkytfg

BENJY said:


> Is it too late for me to join in weighed myself for the first time this morning and was rather shocked its surprising how much weight ive put on since i stopped going to the gym at the beggining of december.
> 
> My stats
> 
> Weight: 190.4lbs
> Height: 5ft 11
> Waist: 38
> age: 25
> 
> My goal well to just lose the gut and be healthy.


Nope the more the merrier:thumb:


----------



## NickTB

Really struggling at the moment. A combination of snow, no staff at work, late evenings and a cold have left me out of the gym for nearly 4 weeks... Hoping to get back this weekend (Fingers crossed)


----------



## VIPER

Best of luck with all this guys & gals :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

me:
Weight: 14Stone
Age: 18
Height: 6ft 3
Waist: 36

Goal: lose weight & tone up for holiday in july & Increased fitness!
got myself on slim fast for breakfast & dinner then a healthy tea. lost 8lb in 11 days
its a bit strange not eating as much :s


----------



## Rick_1138

Thread necromancy lol.

Age: 27 (28 in June)

height 1.79m (5'8")

waist: 34"

weight: 11.5 stone (72kg)

joinng a gym today, aiming to get cardio endurance andflatten tummy, long term is to build arm and chest mass.


----------



## one_question

Been on a 'diet' for about 10 weeks at work. So far lost 4 pounds :lol:

Decided to do something about it. Last week I cut back a lot on food and worked in the garden laying a deck - lots of hole digging. The result - no weight loss - do feel more in trim though.

Some stats:

Height - about 6'1" (just under - used to be just over but am shrinking now).
Weight - 17 st 2 (this morning)
Waist (at navel) - a whopping 44 inches. At waist band level I can (and do) get into 36 inch jeans though.
Age - 42

Something's gotta give. I need to lose at least three stone as I'm getting to the age where weight related issues are going to hit.

Found this today

http://www.prohealth.com/weightloss/tools/exercise/calculator1_2.cfm

Although American, it does seem to have loads of entries - including walking uphill.

My current average calorie count is:

Walk to work - 35 mins - fast (but downhill) 250 calories
Walk home - 40 minutes - fast - uphill 431 calories
stairs at work - two lots of 10 flights - about 4 minutes 57 * 2

I must eat loads as the weight's not coming off but I do plenty of exercise. My first task towards my goal is to keep an exercise and food/calorie diary.

Just off for a walk now.

G :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

badly_dubbed said:


> Weight - 16st 4lb's
> Height - 5ft 11
> Age - 24
> Waist 36


oooook lets up date this that was on 31/12/09

this is now..

Weight - 13st 12lbs
Height - well im still 5ft 11
age - up a number here im now 25
waist 32

and its all down to *alot* of this....


----------



## one_question

^^

Well done that man! Two and a half stone (almost) - way to go!

I've come to the conclusion that a diet simply does not work. With me the sums just do not work out - I went from loads of food to hardly anything. Must have been on under 1000 calories a day for two weeks. Kept on walking to and from work; doing the stairs and a twenty minute walk at lunchtime. I lost a total of nothing. I have no idea how I lost nothing - air must have calories in it!

My food intake was something like shreddies with skimmed milk for breakfast. Two slices of bread with some plastic ham, tomato, low fat spread followed by a fat free yoghurt (about 300 cals) for lunch. A 4 o'clock snack of some more shreddies (about 175 cals). Small tea of maybe a tiny chilli and rice, or spag on toast. OK, maybe just over 1,000 calories but my walk to and from work is 700 calories! Why no weight loss.

Week before last ate as normal - weight stayed the same. Last week I must have downed about 10 chocolate bars as well as upping my calorie intake. What I did do though was two jogs. Small ones - first one was 1.6 miles - took 17 minutes. Second one was with my son (aged 8). Just over 2 miles - 23 minutes. On Friday's weigh-in I was a pound down. Now I know I shouldn't get excited by a pound - it could just be the sun, moon and earth being in line but I do believe that exercise is the way forward - not cutting back on the calories. I may not have 10 chocolate bars this week though!

Just been for a jog this morning (quarter past five :doublesho). Two miles - 19 minutes. Getting better! If I can be down a pound or more this week, I'll be well chuffed. I'm on nights and the fact that there isn't really such a thing as a morning means that I don't really have a 'light' time of the day.

Well done on your weight loss Davy. I intend to get my bike out at some point. Used to think nowt of knocking 25 to 40 miles off in the evening and a decent Sunday ride would put 100 miles away (proper bike mind - not a mountain bike). Back then I couldn't put weight on. My aim is to get halfway back there (and drag the kids along too).

Friday's weight was 17 st - compared with 17st 2 a few weeks back

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2128466&postcount=60

G

PS - Nice picture above. I used to live in Cumbria and loved jumping on the bike and tootling off to the lakes or over one or two passes. Riding a bike in nice scenery has a lot going for it.


----------



## RedeXStylE

Hi guys.

I've decided that I need to lose some weight so though I would keep up-to-date in here

Weight - 13st 
Height - 5ft 9/10
Age - 24
Waist 32

Aim is to get down to 11 stone and waist 30 at least.

It's harder for me to drop the weight as I'm already quite an physically active person but I'm going to be upping the exercise and lowering the calories.

I signed onto bootsdiet.com to keep an accurate log of what I eat, the exercise I do and have a plan as to how I'm going to drop the weight.

The current aim works out at 2lb's a week until I reach my target in August 2010. This would mean a max intake of 2000 calories a day and 78g of fat. So far I've kept to that and find myself under quite a lot.

I've started using a bike to get out and around instead of the car.

I go to the gym twice a week, swimming once a week, football 3 times a week etc.

Gym is cardio based with just a few basic weight machines. So I'm just hoping I can keep this up. I eat 5 fruits/veg a day, drink 2 litres of water so I should be on my way.

Any tips or advice would be awesome.


----------



## outcastjack

At the end of last summer I weighed 94kg (nearly 15 stone) on a 6' frame when I started Uni I took up rowing, been eating more or less the same as before but working out a hell of a lot.

I now weigh 77kg (just over 12 stone) an I am hoping to get down to under 11stone 69kg to be precise so i can row in the lightweight catgory ideally between my 20th (august) and the British Indoor Rowing Championships in october

If anyone is looking to lose weight and get stacked without dieting I would really advise trying a rowing club, its a *lot* of hard work but I am still losing weight and am totally in love with the sport.


----------



## P4ULT

can i join in 

28 years old

16st 2

38 waist 

goal is to lose weight mainy my tummy as its bigger than it needs to be

problem is i have a problem with my kneeso too much exercise is out of the question at the mo til its sorted.

thanks guys this may well keep me interested.

cheers paul


----------



## Mixman

badly_dubbed said:


> oooook lets up date this that was on 31/12/09
> 
> this is now..
> 
> Weight - 13st 12lbs
> Height - well im still 5ft 11
> age - up a number here im now 25
> waist 32


Brilliant mate, great to see :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6

Im going to join this, give me some motivation!

Im currently 22, 5 11", and 14.6 stone. I play football every Sunday and Monday but Im let down by poor diet and skipping the gym week in week out. 

Hopefully I will see some results as I plan to start losing weight as of tomorrow when I go to the gym for the first time in about a month.

Wanting to lose tummy weight and off my bum :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Good luck mate.


----------



## Kenny6

Mixman said:


> Good luck mate.


Cheers mate, after seeing your pics, it can be done! :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6

Well after 1st week of actually watching what I eat, eating 6 times a day, high protein diet and exercise nearly every day Iv weighed myself today!

14.6 last Wednesday

14.3 Today


Needless to say, im chuffed! :thumb:

Pick up the new bike tomorrow as well :driver:


----------



## Mixman

Nice loss for a week :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6

Mixman said:


> Nice loss for a week :thumb:


Cheers mate, feel better for it, its right what people have told me -

Six pack starts in the Kitchen :lol:


----------



## P4ULT

P4ULT said:


> can i join in
> 
> 28 years old
> 
> 16st 2
> 
> 38 waist
> 
> goal is to lose weight mainy my tummy as its bigger than it needs to be
> 
> problem is i have a problem with my kneeso too much exercise is out of the question at the mo til its sorted.
> 
> thanks guys this may well keep me interested.
> 
> cheers paul


well peeps quick update from me

now 15st 4

any decent exercise is out the window as i have bust the ligament and cartlidge in my right knee. so awaiting the outcome of that still trying to keep at it though.


----------



## Mixman

12lbs is a great loss mate. 

Sorry to hear about the ligament


----------



## Ross

I am not sure how much I weigh but I am going to get a set of scales to see.


----------



## Kenny6

14.1 :thumb:

Getting there feeling better


----------



## *Das*

This time last year I was 17 stone 4lb, now im 15st 7lb(6ft 2"). Just cut out things like cheese, crisps, white bread and potato's. Got the mountain bike out and started doing weights in the gym. The hardest part is starting, once you get a routine going its easy. The biggest boost for me was everyone at work commenting on how much weight id lost. Id like to get down to 15st and be toned, which im now starting to see.



P4ULT said:


> any decent exercise is out the window as i have bust the ligament and cartlidge in my right knee. so awaiting the outcome of that still trying to keep at it though.


P4ULT you don't have to stop exercising. My Hamstring continually gives me jip so I keep to weight training. I do sets of 10 reps, 4 times, very good for burning fat.


----------



## Ross

Well the scales came today so I went on them and I am 19 stone:doublesho
But I am well built guy with broad shoulder's ect,5 feet 10 inches in height.


----------



## spacer567

hi im 23stone at present looking to lose 7 stone 
have 44 inch waist age 37 
suffer from depression also 
struggled with my weight all my life
have deppression due to loss of my father i no its no excuse i promised my father when he was in hospital i would look after myself but finding it very hard so looking for help 


thanks


----------

